# Zebra Carpet Python



## Jaxon (May 8, 2017)

hey guys just curious as to what patterns you might get if you breed a zebra X zebra?


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (May 8, 2017)

Hi you have a chance at getting a super zebra as it is a co-dominant morph.


----------

